# Damage and Riots at Shepton Mallet Show Ground



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thought some of you might like to see some of the goings on at NASS over the weekend at Shepton Mallet show ground.
Ians sister works there and has said they believe there is about 
£75000 worth of damage done!!!
The toilets are so damaged they are unusable!!!.
Every building has got graffiti on it!!
There were many fires where louts set fire to anything they could get there hands on!!
We hope they have it all sorted for us in September!!!

Click on this link to see some footage (some bad language can be heard).






Sue and Ian.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ASBO fest ?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

suedi_55 said:


> Thought some of you might like to see some of the goings on at NASS over the weekend at Shepton Mallet show ground.
> Ians sister works there and has said they believe there is about
> £75000 worth of damage done!!!
> The toilets are so damaged they are unusable!!!.
> ...


What is NASS please.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Apparently it stands for National Action Sports Show

skateboards etc


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Didn't hear anything about it on our local news or paper. They've only got themselves to blame if they are not allowed there next year. Its a sad thing about the minority of the younger generation who spoil things for the majority. Still you could probably say this about most things these days. We sometimes visit the custom bike or classic car shows their never any trouble.
Lin


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Mindless...


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Typical.
No wonder the kids all say "weve got nothing to do" Yes you destroyed everthing thats why.

I live near an RSPB nature reserve. They have had to remove all the hides as the kids set fire to them. Somr of them had nesting birds in. Now we all have to stand in the rain.

I have flagged the video as unsuitable.

Regards
Phill


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

drcotts. Please do not tar all kids with the same brush, in the same way we should not for one reason or three or four others tar all doctors with the same brush


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Nass07 - your post has been removed. If you would like to repost in a proper fashion then please do so


stew


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

How many people actually read nass 007 post ??
or was I the only one

Loddy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

loddy said:


> How many people actually read nass 007 post ??
> or was I the only one
> 
> Loddy


I did: I was about to reply; was pondering on if it was really worth bothering when the post disappeared.

I was only going to say; " They *shoot* horses .... don't they?"

H


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Responding to postings like nass007 only encourages it.
Best left to the moderators. 
Or does that sound a little bit backside licking.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I read the Nass07 post and immediately reported it.

I can assure you it was not worthy of a reply


----------



## looby1 (May 1, 2005)

I read the post and ditto the above.


----------

